# Reparar fuente de tv Crown Mustang 14"?



## heffer001 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola a todos, necesito saber si alguien puede orientarme para solucionar un problema, les comento, tengo un tv crown mustang 14", el cual aparentemente le cayo algun liquido en la fuente, explotando varios componentes entre ellos resistencias. logre enceder el tv luego de sustituir las resistencias, pero el problema es que no regula la fuente, o sea no puedo lograr bajar de 130V, si alguien puede decirme cual es la tension nominal se lo agradecere. este problema ocaciona un mal ancho, o sea tengo un exeso en el plegado horizontal y la fuente recalienta.
Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 5, 2009)

Modelo del TV, si tiene optoacoplador de fuente reviza los componente asociados al detector de error( un parde transistores  capas un S120)


----------



## heffer001 (Mar 5, 2009)

hola quetal...el modelo del tv es CT 1405-5 es un crown mustang...te cuento que estuve haciendo algunas pruebas...el tele enciende...con una tension de fuente de 125v al cabo de un tiempo unas 9 horas de encendido se quemo el horizontal..y ahora la fuente se escapo a 210v....la fuentes esta diseñada con componentes discretos...no tengo optoacoplador...la fuente vacia ,sin carga..se va a los 210v...tengo dudas en el par de transistores que conforman el tiristor...voy a probar con otros transistores...y si no pasa nada...ya no se que pueda ser..agradeceria cualquier información...


----------

